# LOT of vaginal blood.. Help?



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh wow. Just wow. I thought my girls had peed on my bed again, but then there suddenly was a larger patch of fluid, and I noticed it was blood. Mar is bleeding out her vagina, I think. It's obvious it's her female-parts, not her butt, but I don't know if it's her vagina or she's peeing blood. The blood looks almost undiluted though, so I don't think it's a bladder infection actually. It's so incredibly sudden, and really bloody. She looks kind of alright though, I mean, still hopping around and trying to get herself clean down there.
Oh, and she hasn't been in contact with a male for over a year, so it can't be some kind of spontaneous pregnancy.

I'll try and get her to a vet tomorrow. Any ideas in the meantime?
Geez, my girls have really crappy health..

Edit: Uhh.. When I try and take a closer look (she's a squirmer.. not that easy) it almost looks like a prolapse or something. Like it's pretty.. open? Is that even possible?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, it could be a prolapse or infection, genital mycplasma, or any other thing. 

Please get her to the vet ASAP- this is an emergency, especially if there is a LOT of blood.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

It's past midnight in my country now, so I hope it will be able to wait untill tomorrow. I took a picture of the blood.. I put my hand next to it to compare sizes. I have rather small hands, but it still looks like quite a lot. Argh, I hope she will be alright.
And she bled on my nightdress, I'm gonna try and wash that out now..


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Keep her warm and hydrated until morning, then call the vet when it opens. Pedialyte can work wonders. :3


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh dear.. I just thought of something. When I was pushing Foelie and Mar out of their sleeve-hammock to take them out, it felt a bit wet underneath. I thought it was weird, because they never pee that much in their hammocks, but didn't check. I just did, and yes, the wet patch is a blood that was seeping through two layers of cloth. So I guess it isn't that sudden, but it's the first time I took them out today. Since the blood hasn't taken over the whole hammock, it can't be that she's been bleeding for hours.. I think. But it's not completely sudden either.
****, this is all just too weird. I hope I find a good vet for tomorrow.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Good luck. 

If she starts to appear ill/unhappy/in pain you need to get her to an emergency vet, middle of the night or not- they don't have all that much blood, and you don't want her to die.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't want her to die, no, of course. The problem is that I myself am a little ill and am suffering from something whiplash-like, and it's very hard/painful to keep my neck outstretched, for instance. But of course, if she gets noticably worse, I will try and find her an emergency vet.
At the moment she seems to be doing pretty okay. Still sweet, interacting with me, keeping herself clean and she doesn't mind that I poke or squeeze her abdomen, so I don't think she's in pain either. Actually I believe the bleeding has slowed down. That, or she's just cleaning herself more. Anyway, for the moment it looks not too bad.

Thanks for your replies so far


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay.. I've made an appointment with a vet who specialises in small animals and is known for treating rats, in an hour. She's a lot more expensive than what I'm used to and she says she will probably have to spay Mar.. And I'm thinking that will be around 200 euro's or something. I want to swear right now, that's half my savings gone, but I don't want Mar to die and she's looking rather under the weather.
I know I might sound a bit shallow by talking about money in a situation like this, but I don't have any income apart from my mom, and it's not obvious for me to even have that money. Luckily I have though. Yay for saving and thinking ahead..
Oh, I hope Mar will be alright... poor thing.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Been to the vet, Mar has to stay there for the day, and probably a while tomorrow. This vet said she probably has an aneurism in her womb, and they will have to do a spay. The risk is kind of high since she has lost a decent amount of blood (her paws and ears were yellowish instead of nice and pink), but it can be manageable, Mar was still pretty fiesty for a rat who'se been bleeding all night. And the price will probably lower than what I feared, which is good.
So, fingers crossed


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Been to the vet, Mar has to stay there for the day, and probably a while tomorrow. This vet said she probably has an aneurism in her womb, and they will have to do a spay. The risk is kind of high since she has lost a decent amount of blood (her paws and ears were yellowish instead of nice and pink), but it can be manageable, Mar was still pretty fiesty for a rat who'se been bleeding all night. And the price will probably lower than what I feared, which is good.
> So, fingers crossed


Fingers crossed for your Mar...and kudos for you for spaying her...and complaining about money is fine, but you didn't use it as an excuse and you got her in for care...that's what is most important!!


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, if she didn't get spayed she would certainly bleed to death. So it was either that or just.. kind of letting her die I guess? Not really an option, and from what I know her chance of survival was certainly high enough to risk the surgery and the money. The vet is going to call me later today with more information.
Thanks for your crossed fingers ^^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Well, if she didn't get spayed she would certainly bleed to death. So it was either that or just.. kind of letting her die I guess? Not really an option, and from what I know her chance of survival was certainly high enough to risk the surgery and the money. The vet is going to call me later today with more information.
> Thanks for your crossed fingers ^^


LOTS of people will go with option 1, or just have her pts. After the surgery see about feeding her foods with iron (for anemia) and vitamin K for clotting.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> LOTS of people will go with option 1, or just have her pts. After the surgery see about feeding her foods with iron (for anemia) and vitamin K for clotting.


Man, I thought I was kind of a non-bleeding heart when it came to pets, but having her put to sleep when she was still kind of hopping around and with a decent and affordable option with good chance of recovery would just be.. weird? Stupid? Over the top?
Anyway, I'll look into the foods, thanks


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Good for you for getting her to the vet... we've all struggled with money at one point, but so goes our responsibilities as pet owners. I'm in credit card debt to vet bills, but I'm making it work.

& It's more common than you would think. It's like shelters that euthanize cats and dogs because they sneeze once or twice... instead of just treating them with generic antibiotics (doxy is dirt cheap) they just let them die or euthanize them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad you took her to the vet and are getting her spayed.

It seems like common sense to people here but I have met people who would not take a rat to the vet even if it started talking and begged them to.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

The vet just called and told me Mar lived through the operation, although she stopped breathing often in the beginning. Her womb was swollen and full of blood, and even though Mar is relatively active right now, she still looks very pale. I'll have to call the vet again tomorrow to hear if she will be alright and if I can take her home. There is still a chance she might worsen. Ugh, I hope not.
Apparently I was supposed to call the vet instead of she me yesterday, oops. That's why I hadn't heard from her.

Anyway, relatively good news then.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> The vet just called and told me Mar lived through the operation, although she stopped breathing often in the beginning. Her womb was swollen and full of blood, and even though Mar is relatively active right now, she still looks very pale. I'll have to call the vet again tomorrow to hear if she will be alright and if I can take her home. There is still a chance she might worsen. Ugh, I hope not.
> Apparently I was supposed to call the vet instead of she me yesterday, oops. That's why I hadn't heard from her.
> 
> Anyway, relatively good news then.


Oh the poor little love!! Fingers and paws crossed for your little gal!


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> Oh the poor little love!! Fingers and paws crossed for your little gal!


Thank you  I hope it will all turn out alright.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank goodness you were able to get her to the vet's in time; an aneurysm can be deadly. We're all pulling for you and for Mar; God willing, she'll be back home soon and frisking around as though it never happened!


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Just called the vet again, Mar is apparently still not very willing to eat, so she thinks it's best if we still keep her there. She's getting a little pinkish again though, so that's good news.
Anyway, I have to mail the vet, and then she'll tell me if I can come get Mar tomorrow. I hope so.

Sounds like it's going to be a long recovery.. Poo.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Just called the vet again, Mar is apparently still not very willing to eat, so she thinks it's best if we still keep her there. She's getting a little pinkish again though, so that's good news.
> Anyway, I have to mail the vet, and then she'll tell me if I can come get Mar tomorrow. I hope so.
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a long recovery.. Poo.


Poor little love, she was so compromised before the surgery with the blood loss, that the surgery must've knocked the stuffing out of her. PAws/Fingers still crossed.
Is the vet close by you? If she's still not happy about eating, is your vet willing to let you take her home, to see if she does better in a familiar environment? When I had my boy hospitalized for a week, then took him home, he was sooo happy to be home, he brightened up almost immediately, started eating, gaining weight and improving so much


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

The vet is pretty close yes, about 15min if I take the bus. I can ask the vet when I mail her  Thank you.
Oh, do any of you maybe have an idea of how it will be when I take her home? Is she going to be able to climb, for instance? Or will I have to treat her a certain way for a while?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> The vet is pretty close yes, about 15min if I take the bus. I can ask the vet when I mail her  Thank you.
> Oh, do any of you maybe have an idea of how it will be when I take her home? Is she going to be able to climb, for instance? Or will I have to treat her a certain way for a while?


If she's not at the hospital getting treatment only they can provide (Injections, oxygen, etc) then you should be able to take her home soon. It all depends on your girl, how she recovers...she may need gentle treatment for awhile after her ordeal and LOTS of spoiling LOL


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

I just talked to my vet, I can come pick up mar. But because she was such a critical case, it's going to cost me 260 euro's.
260 bloody euro's. That's more than a 100 more than what she estimated.

My mind is made up. If these two rats die, I'm not getting any other after that. I like them, but I can't do this. This is litterally more than half my savings down the drain.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> I just talked to my vet, I can come pick up mar. But because she was such a critical case, it's going to cost me 260 euro's.
> 260 bloody euro's. That's more than a 100 more than what she estimated.
> 
> My mind is made up. If these two rats die, I'm not getting any other after that. I like them, but I can't do this. This is litterally more than half my savings down the drain.


Ouch...they are expensive wee beasties when they get sick. I am very lucky, I have an awesome relationship with my vet who supports my rescue work, and our many surgeries and procedures. Glad you are taking her home. Let me know if she brightens up a ton once you get her home?


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

My last post sounded more crass than I actually meant, but I was kind of chocked. I really do think it's best if I pauze being a rat owner after these two. They're my first, and I really like them, but I should give my finances the chance to fill back up again.

The vet I went to is also actually very awesome. She gave me a ton of tips, is really sympathetic, has rats of her own (haha), specialises in small rodents and really does her best for her animals. She's just pretty expensive. When I got at the vet and she took out Mar, Mar immediatly klimbed all over my body and refused to go into the carrier  For once I let her, and she sat in my coat for the whole way home, for the first time. I think she was happy to see me. She also uh.. had diarrhea inside my clothes. Twice. And it stuck to my face. Which was less fun, but washing machines and showers exist for a reason, I guess.
The thing was that Mar ate very little when she was there, but she immediatly took a small piece of tangerine from me when I gave it to her. Yay  I'm going to try and puree some food.

The vet advised me to give her painkillers for two days minimum, and antibiotics for 5 days, both twice a day. She also gave me a strange kind of caramelising patch to put over her belly if Mar or Foelie starts messing with it, apparently it will take their attention and they will start to play with that, instead of her wound. 
Foelie seems a bit confused by all of it (Mar also smells really strange), but I hope she will be nice to Mar, she can be a bit of a bully. She was mounting Mar already.. seems a bit early.

Oh, and thanks again for everybodies kind words and help  I'll keep you posted on her recovery.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

(I also just gave Mar some soy pudding and she was very happy to take it. I think there won't be any real problems concerning her eating ^^)


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

So glad to hear she pulled through and made it home. She's bound to do better with you and her buddy to look after her.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh no.. Mar looks just fine and is taking her meds and food happily, but Foelie has chosen this moment for her breathing problems to get worse.. I think she's 'spitting' again. She has done that before, just sitting there, kind of coughing, and spit dripping from out her mouth. She also started to do something weird with her front paws, constantly shaking and licking them, and kind of shuffling when she leans on them. That's new.
Anyway, her breathing seems very strained and her eyes don't seem that alert.
I would go to the new, awesome rat vet, but her consultations are 30 euro's... And I have antibiotics lying just here. I hope the apothecary will crush the tablets into powder without a prescription..

Edit: Oh, and Foelie has started 'digging'. Scratching the ground with her front paws. I don't think I ever saw her do that before.. Anyone has any guesses?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Oh no.. Mar looks just fine and is taking her meds and food happily, but Foelie has chosen this moment for her breathing problems to get worse.. I think she's 'spitting' again. She has done that before, just sitting there, kind of coughing, and spit dripping from out her mouth. She also started to do something weird with her front paws, constantly shaking and licking them, and kind of shuffling when she leans on them. That's new.
> Anyway, her breathing seems very strained and her eyes don't seem that alert.
> I would go to the new, awesome rat vet, but her consultations are 30 euro's... And I have antibiotics lying just here. I hope the apothecary will crush the tablets into powder without a prescription..
> 
> Edit: Oh, and Foelie has started 'digging'. Scratching the ground with her front paws. I don't think I ever saw her do that before.. Anyone has any guesses?


The coughing with the drool sounds like choking...they usually clear it themselves. The digging of the front paws is a territorial, aggressive behavour, more often seen in males but sometimes in females...i wouldn't medicate her yet until you hear a URI.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> The coughing with the drool sounds like choking...they usually clear it themselves. The digging of the front paws is a territorial, aggressive behavour, more often seen in males but sometimes in females...i wouldn't medicate her yet until you hear a URI.


But she has had URI symptomes for over a month now, but I had been medicating her for three weeks which didn't do anything, so I stopped. I'm guessing it's time to start again.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> How is she doing now?


Mar is doing completely fine! Eating, drinking, playing, grooming, bruxing, and both of them left her wound alone. So I'm really happy for her ^^ She's gone absolutely back to normal in no time.
Foelie, on the other hand, is still being Foelie, active and curious, though skittish, but her breathing is labored most of the time and I have the feeling she's even more skinny than usual. So let's hope the antibiotics do their job.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Qku. said:


> Mar is doing completely fine! Eating, drinking, playing, grooming, bruxing, and both of them left her wound alone. So I'm really happy for her ^^ She's gone absolutely back to normal in no time.
> Foelie, on the other hand, is still being Foelie, active and curious, though skittish, but her breathing is labored most of the time and I have the feeling she's even more skinny than usual. So let's hope the antibiotics do their job.


Great news!!!


----------

